# Drying out sand in a Microwave



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Was wondering if anybody knows how long to set a microwave on full power to dry out playsand?

Cheers


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

dont think it will dry in a microwave dry it in the oven instead


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

cant see putting sand in a microwave to be a great idea to be honest. Oven would be better


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

you will knacker your microwave doing that, microwaves rely on moisture to heat so as soon as the moisture is all gone you microwave is buggered, do it in the oven


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

i just put mines in a turkey tray and dry it in the oven


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

roddy mac said:


> i just put mines in a turkey tray and dry it in the oven


 ive done mine in a tray on the bbq before now, although i think thats a bit optimistic now :lol2:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> ive done mine in a tray on the bbq before now, although i think thats a bit optimistic now :lol2:


so have a bbq meal and dry sand off at same time now theres a good idea :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------

